# Какой пояс нужен при лечении межпозвонковой грыжи?



## Сурков Игорь Альбертович (13 Янв 2009)

Кака цель приследуется при фиксации поясничного отдела позвоночника в лечении межпозвонковой грыжи? Каким требованиям должен отвечать пояс (или корсет)?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Какой пояс нужен при лечении межпозвонковой грыжи?*

*Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине.*


В комплексной профилактике и лечении вертеброгенных болевых синдромов, важным элементом является иммобилизация пораженных позвоночных двигательных сегментов в период обострения, и профилактическая защитная фиксация позвоночника в период ремиссии.

При попытке классифицировать средства фиксации позвоночника можно, условно, выделить несколько групп защитных поясов и корсетов.

*Первая группа* пояса для защиты от холода. Стремление утеплить поясничный отдел позвоночника существовало во все времена, только раньше для этого применялись пояса из шести и меха животных. Современный утепляющий пояс это хлопчатобумажная или шерстяная ткань, способная плотно прилегать к телу. Такие пояса надевают, как правило, на голое тело, что придает им определённое рефлексотерапевтическое воздействие, за счет раздражения кожных покровов в зоне поражения. Время носки - постоянно в холодное время года. 

*Вторая группа* корсеты для защиты позвоночника от перегрузки при работе. Обычно это плотная малоэластичная ткань, часто с металлическими или пластиковыми вставками, шириной 20-25 см, для перекрытия 1-2 позвоночных двигательных сегментов. Здесь важно правильная носка корсета, т.е. только при работе, избыточных движениях, неконтролируемых движениях, при усталости в спине. Надевать пояс можно в любом положении, в том числе и стоя, лучше на майку или футболку, но можно и прямо на одежду – рубашку свитер. Время регулируется временем работы (на конвейере в поясе, на перекуре снимаем), в тоже время ношение пояса не отменяет правильного выполнения рабочих движений. Такие пояса выполняют как фиксирующую, так и утепляющую функцию, поэтому носить одновременно согревающий пояс и укрепляющий корсет не стоит. 

*Третья группа *корсеты для защиты позвоночника от движения при боли в спине. Обычно это плотная малоэластичная ткань, всегда с металлическими или пластиковыми вставками, шириной 30-35 см, для перекрытия подвижности всего поясничного отдела. Надеть пояс лучше в положении лежа, на майку или футболку, вставать осторожно через положение на боку. В положении лежа, необходимости в поясе нет, лишь некоторые пациенты отмечают необходимость спать в поясе, закрепленном на минимальном натяжении, что позволяет в момент переворачиваний с боку на бок, быстро затянуть пояс и сделать переворот с минимальной болью, после переворота пояс опять переводиться в минимальное натяжение. Время носки - постоянно на период острой боли.

Сейчас формируется *четвертое поколение* поясов для лечения боли в спине: с магнитами, с электровоздействием, с парафином, с растяжением позвонков и т.д.

*
Делаем выводы: *

- в холодное время года полезно утеплять поясничный отдел позвоночника и носить шерстяной или хлопчатобумажный пояс, применять одновременно согревающий пояс и укрепляющий корсет не стоит;

- для профилактики обострений и при хроническом болевом синдроме нужен корсет шириной 20 см;

- для острого периода нужен корсет шириной 30 см, но можно обойтись и только 20 см ширины, контролируя правильность движений в позвоночнике.

Использована информация с сайта:  www.pozwonocnik.ru


----------

